# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Yhteys Kumpulan kampukselle

## Antero Alku

Tässä pientä haastetta joukkoliikenteen ystäville.

Lyhyesti ongelma on, että eri puolilta keskustaa Kumpulaan muuttaneille laitoksille on tullut nyt työmatkaongelma. Keskustaan ei tarvinnut autoa, mutta joukkoliikenne Kumpulaan on kehnoa verrattuna keskustaan. Moni tulee junalla, lähin asema on Pasila. Lännestä tulevien tuskan voinette aistia. Reittiopas ehdottaa Ruoholahdesta metro + ratikka 6 yhteensä 28 min. Otaniemestä 37 min, kun tulee Ruoholahteen 102:lla tai 103:lla. Siis ei tiedelinjaa!

Jo vuoden 1984 yleiskaavassa oli varaus katuyhteydelle, josta pääsee suunnilleen suoraan Pasilasta Kumpulan kampukselle. Nyt on ensin rakennettu tuon katuyhteyden tuntumaan asuntoja ja sitten nyt kampus. Eivätkä asukkaat enää halua uutta katua puistoonsa.

"Ongelma" on esillä kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa ensi torstaina. Asiaa koskeva esityslitan kohta on tässä. Erilaisia KSV:n suunnittelemia vaihtoehtoja näkyy tässä kartassa. Kartassa ei ole näkyvissä mittakaavaa, mutta Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien väli on noin 1 km.

Kartan vihreä bussireitti on syksyllä hylätty, koska se menee puiston läpi. Vihreän reitin alapuolella on kasvitieteellinen puutarha, siitä ei läpi mennä. Punainen bussireitti on lähes mahdoton ajaa U-käännöksen ja puiston läpi menevän osuuden korkeuserojen vuoksi. Katuyhteys kampukselta Kustaa Vaasan tielle on niin jyrkkä, että bussiliikenteen tarpeisiin katu on lämmitettävä talvella sulaksi.

Pasilasta tulee raitiotie Mäkelänkadulle. Sinisen reitin kaari kulkee nykyisellä satamaradalla. Hämeentiellä ja Kustaa Vaasan tiellä on raitiotierata. Tiedelinjan pitäisi päästä Hämeentielle, kohti Arabiaa ja edelleen Viikkiä, jonne on tulossa raitiotie. Raitiotie on tulossa myös nykyisen satamaradan linjalle kohti Kalasatamaa, jonne jo rakennetaan metropysäkkiä.

Kampuksen väki (10.000 työntekijää ja opiskelijaa) haluaisi tietenkin bussipysäkin kampukselle oven eteen. Tuon pysäkin ja Kustaa Vaasan tiellä olevan ratikkapysäkin (ei piirretty kuvaan) välinen etäisyys on noin 100 metriä. Kampus on ehkäpä 10 metriä korkeammalla kuin Kustaa Vaasan tien ja Hämeentien risteys.

Kampuksen väki on tottunutta ja halukasta joukkoliikenteen käyttäjää. Mutta kun se ei nyt palvele, on entisille joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille tullut kampuksella pula autopaikoista.

Tässä siis käytännön pähkinää!

Antero
KS-lautakunna varajäsenenä hyviä neuvoja kysymässä

----------


## 339-DF

Äkkiseltään ajateltuna asettuisin tukemaan sinistä linjausta raitiolinjana kuitenkin siten, että linja alkuvaiheessa kulkisi Kustaa Vaasan tietä eikä Arabianrantaan.

A
Tätä tukee asukkaiden mielipide (bussikatua ei haluta takapihalle, mutta nurmiratana toteutettu rv on ihan eri asia, jos se osataan markkinoida asukkaille oikein). Siksi siis nimen omaan rv eikä bussi.

B
Tätä tulee myös se, että Pasilan-Arabianrannan ideasuunnitelman mukaan raitiolinjalle on riittävä pohja mitä matkustajamääriin tulee. Luonnollista toki on, että nysäksi jäävää linjaa on jatkettava Pasilasta joko Meilahteen ja Munkkiniemeen (ehkä tulevaisuudessa Tapiolaankin, vaikka siitä on turha puhua tässä vaiheessa) tai sitten Nordenskiöldinkadulta etelään.

C
Kustaa Vaasan tien valitsisin vaihtoehdoksi sen vuoksi, että kadulla ei nyt ole linjaliikennettä, mutta kun sitä sinne saadaan, niin todennäköisesti joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskäyttäjämäärä nousee. Pysäkki Kustaa Vaasan tiellä on myös lähempänä laitoksia, ei metreissä niinkään mutta henkisesti kun ei tarvitse ylittää sekä Hämeentietä että koko Kustaa Vaasan tietä vaan ainoastaan puolet jälkimmäisestä. Kampus siis saattanee hyväksyä tämän paremmin.

---

Entäs sitten nykyisen tiedelinjan bussi? Vaihto raitiovaunuun voitaneen järjestää mahdollisimman kivuttomaksi niille (harvoille?), jotka kulkevat tällä poikittaislinjalla koko matkan Espoon puolelta Kumpulaan asti. Onkohan heitä suurikin määrä? Olettaisin, että määrä ei ole niin suuri etteikö vaihtoa voitaisi hyväksyä.

---

Mitä tulee pidemmän tähtäyksen suunnitelmiin niin Kalasataman osalta mielestäni järkevin linjaus on seiskan vieminen Hakaniemenrannasta Merihaan kautta Kalasatamaan ja edelleen tätä uutta rataa pitkin Pasilaan. Seiskan suuri kierto Kalasataman kautta ei haittaa, sillä tulevaisuudessa ysi korvaa sen tehokkaasti. Ajatukseni sinisen radan toteuttamisesta ei myöskään estä taikka rajoita Kalasataman myöhempiä ratkaisuja.

----------


## kuukanko

Ei ole mitenkään yllättävää, että esim. Otaniemestä Kumpulaan nopein joukkoliikenneyhteys kulkee Helsingin keskustan kautta. Sama tilanne on todella monella poikittaisyhteydellä, joilla kulkisi suora poikittaislinja. Helsingin keskustan kautta kiertäminen ei edes ole maantieteellisesti suuri mutka esim. Etelä-Espoosta Keskuspuistoa idemmäksi mennessä. Poikittaislinjoista monet juuttuvat ruuhkiin ja ne kulkevat muutenkin hitaita osuuksia, kun taas säteittäisten joukkoliikenneyhteyksien nopeuteen on panostettu.

Tiedelinjan uskottavuuden kohdalla reitin nopeuttaminen olisi tärkeää. Uusi linja on perustettu joukkoliikenteen mittakaavassa ison markkinoinnin siivittämänä, mutta itse linja on osoittautunut hitaaksi. Linjan kierrosaikaa on jouduttu kasvattamaan kesken aikataulukauden ja matkustajat kärsivät pitkällä linjalla huonosti ennustettavista matka-ajoista.

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan esityslistassa olevan kartan vihreän reitin hylkäsivät poliitikot, vaikka virkamiehet esittivät sitä. Reitti on jo valmiiksi kaavoissa, joten se voitaisiin rakentaa nopeasti. Kuitenkin poliitikoille näyttää olevan tärkeää Kumpulan nimbyjen miellyttäminen kuin joukkoliikenne.

Uuden reitin tekeminen edellyttää joka tapauksessa kaavamuutosta eli kestää vuosia, ennen kuin sitä päästään rakentamaan. Koska sen suhteen on tässä vaiheessa ajankohtaista vain päättää, mitä lähdetään kaavoittamaan, riittänee että edetään esim. vaihtoehdon 1B pohjalta, joka sisältää riittävät yhteydet Kumpulanlaakson joukkoliikennekaduksi. Kaavaan katu voidaan merkitä joukkoliikennekaduksi ja sitten kun aikanaan ollaan siinä vaiheessa, että katu voidaan rakentaa, voidaan katsoa onko ajankohtaista rakentaa katu busseille, ratikoille vai molemmille.

----------


## late-

Tässähän on yhdistetty monia eri tavoitteita, joista syntyy lisäongelmia.

Yhtäältä tavoite on oikaista Tiedelinjaa bussina. Tältä osin bussilla olisi syytä päästä joko punaista tai vihreää reittiä.

Toisaalta ollaan luomassa ratikkareittiä. Tältä osin luonnollisesti vain erilaiset sinisen reitin variaatiot ovat mahdollisia. Ratikkana kampusta voidaan palvella hyvin tältäkin etäisyydeltä.

Kolmantena tavoitteena on halu johtaa bussilinjoja Lahdenväylältä Mäkelänkadulle. Tämän tavoitteen täyttämiseksi sininen väylä pitäisi toteuttaa myös kumipyöräisille ajoneuvoille.

Minusta olisi ollut järkevää toteuttaa vihreä reitti nopeasti ja katsoa sitten seuraavaa ratkaisua, mutta se on nyt ilmeisesti hylätty.

Tältä pohjalta jäljelle jää vain sininen ja mahdollisesti punainen reitti. Näiden osalta olisi hyvä olla maisema- ja kustannusarvio pelkästä ratikkaradasta. Olisiko se asukkaille hyväksyttävämpi ja edullisempi vaihtoehto? Tässä olisi sijaa vuorovaikutukselle asukkaiden kanssa. Jos kustannukset ja hyväksyttävyys puoltavat pelkkää ratikkareittiä, se olisi hyvä valinta. Tällöin pitäisi vielä miettiä mitä tiedelinjalle tehdään.

Jos taas kustannukset ovat joka tapauksessa suuret ja hyväksyttävyydessä ei ole merkittävää eroa, kannattaa rakentaa yhdistelmäreitti, jolla saadaan lisättyä bussienkin poikittaista liikkumista.

Eli nyt pitäisi selvitellä vertailukustannukset pelkälle ratikkareitille ja asukkaiden mielipiteet vaihtoehdoista. Nämä voidaan tehdä osana asemakaavan muutosprosessia, jolloin aikaa ei kulu tuplasti, mutta vuorovaikutus lisääntyy. Samalla ehditään varmaankin saada tuloksia raitioliikenteen vuoden 2015 tavoitetilaselvityksestä, joilla voi olla vaikutusta asiaan. Kaikki nämä evästykseksi (tai ponsiksi) asemakaavan valmisteluun, joka aloitetaan heti.

----------


## Nakkiputka

Hyvä kun asiaa ollaan lopulta saamassa edes vähän eteenpäin. Eihän se ole kuin noin viisi vuotta myöhässä...  :Smile: 

Kemian laitos tuli mäelle -95, Fysikaalisten tieteiden laitos -01, Matematiikan ja Tietojenkäsittelytieteen laitokset -04 ja Ilmatieteen laitos ja Merentutkimuslaitos -05. Hanke on siis sikäli myöhässä, että jos HKL:n ja KSV:n yhteistyö olisi niin hyvää kun on mainostettu, niin viimeistään -01 olisivat Väinö Auerin katu ja Pietari Kalmin katu olleet siinä kunnossa, että linjat h52, h55 ja 503 olisi voitu ajaa mäen kautta ja -04 olisi ollut oikaisu valmis  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Viime aikoihin asti kannatin vain vihreää linjaa, mutta nyt asiaa tarkemmin mietittyäni kannatan ensisijaisesti yhdistelmävaihtoehtoa 1B + 2, joka maksaa toki eniten mutta myös antaisi eniten, eli mahdollistaisi sekä Kalasatama-Pasila, että (Viikki)-Arabia-Pasila raitiolinjat, että Tiedelinjan nopeuttamisen kuitenkin niin että se käy "mäelläkin" ja myös Hämeentien-Lahdentien suunnan bussien johtamisen Pasilaan.

Vihreä linja olisi kyllä siitä hyvä, että se olisi edullinen ja kaavavaraus on jo olemassa, mutta mutta... Asukkaiden valituskierros saattaa viivyttää sitä vuodella-parilla ja tässä ajassa muiden vaihtoehtojen kanssa saatettaisiin olla jo toteutusvaiheessa.

Suunnittelussa on huomioitava muutama lisäseikka:Mäellä olevasta bussipysäkistä hieman alas ja vasemmalle on Kumpulan kiihdytinlaboratorio, joka asettaa huomattavat reunaehdot louhintatöille.Kumpulassa ei olisi mitään ongelmia, jos se Kampus ei olisi sellaisen 10 m mäen päällä. Tätä HKL:n suunnittelutyksikkö ei tunnu ottavan huomioon laskiessaan kävelyetäisyyksiä.Vihreä linja olisi ruuhkattomin. Oranssista linjasta ei tule kuin sanomista. Siniselläkin on suuri riski juuttua Hämeentien ja Kustaa Vaasan tien risteyksen ruuhkaan.Yhteinen väylä junan ja Tiedelinjan kanssa ei liene mikään ongelma, busseja menee ruuhka-aikoinakin maksimissaan 20 min välein suuntaansa ja päivytysveturi käy Sompasaaressa ilmeisesti kahdesti päivässä, aamulla ja illalla. Liikennevalolaitteisto ei paljoa maksane ja päivystäjä voinee päästää bussin ohi? Eli mitään kalliita turvalaitejärjestelyjä ei vaadittaisi?

Yksi hyvä asia on se, että KSL:n esityskirjassa todetaan katulämmityksen rakentamisen olevan perusteltua Väinö Auerin kadulle ja Pietari Kalmin kadulle  :Very Happy: 

Oma ehdotukseni on:

Rakennetaan ihan ensimmäisenä Väinö Auerin ja Pietari Kalmin kaduille katulämmitykset
Selvitetään asukkaiden kanssa, olisiko vaihtoehto 1B + 2 ns. vähiten huono ja hyväksyttävissä. Jos on niin hyvä.
Jos satamaradan yhteyteen pystyisi rakentamaan tilapäisen, bussilla ajettavan, tien siten että sitä voidaan käyttää radan purkamiseen asti, niin sitten toteutetaan se. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Janne ja viides vuosi kemiaa Kumpulassa menossa
-----------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## 339-DF

> jos HKL:n ja KSV:n yhteistyö olisi niin hyvää kun on mainostettu


Ei HKL:n ja KSV:n yhteistyö ole hyvää. Missä sitä on mainostettu? Ko. instanssien virkamiehet ainakin tunnustavat melko rehellisesti erilaiset intressinsä.

Vähän aiheesta ohi, mutta tärkeä asia sinänsä tämäkin.

----------


## late-

> Ei HKL:n ja KSV:n yhteistyö ole hyvää. Missä sitä on mainostettu? Ko. instanssien virkamiehet ainakin tunnustavat melko rehellisesti erilaiset intressinsä.


Sitä on mainostettu HKL:n lausunnoissa, joissa vastustetaan HKL:n yhdistämistä YTV:n kanssa. Silloin aina juhlallisesti vakuutetaan, että HKL:n ansiosta Helsingissä on väistämättä parempi yhteistyö HKL:n ja KSV:n välillä kuin seudullisen suunnitteluorganisaation ja KSV:n välillä voisi olla.

Tietysti kyseisiin lausuntoihin on keksitty vaikka mitä oman aseman perustelemiseksi, joten ei niitä varsinaisesti totuutena kannata lukea.

----------


## 339-DF

Vai väitetään siellä sellaista. No, totuudestahan se toki on kaukana. Jopa HKL:n henkilöstölehden uusimmassa numerossa tämä myönnetään.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Oma ehdotukseni on:
> 
> Rakennetaan ihan ensimmäisenä Väinö Auerin ja Pietari Kalmin kaduille katulämmitykset
> Selvitetään asukkaiden kanssa, olisiko vaihtoehto 1B + 2 ns. vähiten huono ja hyväksyttävissä. Jos on niin hyvä.
> Jos satamaradan yhteyteen pystyisi rakentamaan tilapäisen, bussilla ajettavan, tien siten että sitä voidaan käyttää radan purkamiseen asti, niin sitten toteutetaan se.


Itse itselleni vastaten: Ensimmäiseen kohtaan täydennyksennä: Varustetaan linja 506 HELMI:llä. Uusia, vielä HELMIttömiä, risteyksiä on laskujeni mukaan kahdeksan + Ratapihantien ja Koskelantien risteyksen poistuvat valot ja kahdet suojatievalot. 

Noiden katulämmitysten avulla saadaan "mäen" kautta kulkemaan myös linjat h52 ja h55,  jotka täydentäisivät palvelun loistavaksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Noiden katulämmitysten avulla saadaan "mäen" kautta kulkemaan myös linjat h52 ja h55,  jotka täydentäisivät palvelun loistavaksi.


Eilisen KS-lautakunnan kokouksen päätös on esityslistan mukainen. Jatkosuunnittelun pohjana ovat vaihtoehdot 1 ja 2.

Mielestäni päätös on varsin ympäripyöreä ja asiallisesti ottaen merkittävä vain sen osalta, että Isoniitykadulle johtavaa Pietari Kalmin katua ei tehdä. KSLTK ei päätä bussilinjojen reiteistä, eikä lautakunnan asia taida olla katulämmitystenkään teko, vaan se kuulunee Rakennusvirastolle.

Itse olisin toivonut, että olisi kaavoitettu nykyisten polkujen sijaan heti kevyen liikenteen väylät, jotka siis pidettäisiin hoidettuina.

Kampukselle kulkevien kannalta päätös merkitsee, ettei välittömästi tapahdu välttämättä yhtään mitään, vaan tilanne voi jatkua nykyisenä vuoteen 2009, jolloin satamaradan paikalle on voitu rakentaa jotain.

Asiasta kiinnostuneet voivat katsoa Kumpulan kampuksen liikenneyhteyksiä kuvina osoitteessa http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/kumpula.html

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Itse olisin toivonut, että olisi kaavoitettu nykyisten polkujen sijaan heti kevyen liikenteen väylät, jotka siis pidettäisiin hoidettuina.


Tämä olisi ollut hyvä ratkaisu ja toivottavasti ne kevyen liikenteen väylät kaavoitetaan joka tapauksessa jossakin vaiheessa, kun kerran näyttää siltä että itse kampuksen edestä joukkoliikennettä ei saada kulkemaan. Sekä matkustajat että joukkoliikenteen talous voittavat, jos kampukselta saadaan hyvät yhteydet nykyisille tiheään kulkeville linjoille, eikä kampukselle tarvitse johtaa omaa linjaa (jonka vuoroväli ei olisi mitenkään verrattavissa Kustaa Vaastan tien ja Hämeentien palveluun).

Joka tapauksessa Kustaa Vaasan tietä ja Hämeentietä kulkeva joukkoliikenne palvelee todella hyvin keskustan ja koillisen suuntaan. Vaikka Anteron www-sivuilla moititaankin joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä tuolta hitaiksi, niin ne ovat kuitenkin nopeat siihen nähden, että joukkoliikenteellä ei ole liikennevaloetuuksia. Linjaopas sanoo Rautatientorin ja Kumpulan kampuksen pysäkin välisen matkan kestävän bussilla 10 min ja vaikka se kampuksen pääasiallisina toiminta-aikoina kestääkin kauemmin, niin liikenteen pääsuunnan ollessa ruuhkaa vastaan matka-ajat eivät ole tolkuttoman pitkiä.

Ongelmaksi jää toki vielä kampuksen (ja ylipäätään Arabia - Viikki -alueen) yhteydet Pasilaan, jotka eivät nopeudu ennen kuin Kumpulanlaakson joukkoliikennekatu toteutuu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... ja toivottavasti ne kevyen liikenteen väylät kaavoitetaan joka tapauksessa jossakin vaiheessa, kun kerran näyttää siltä että itse kampuksen edestä joukkoliikennettä ei saada kulkemaan.


Kävelypolkujen hoito ja bussilinjat eivät ole kaavoitusasioita, mutta näistä oli lautakunnassa keskusteltu hyvässä hengessä. Eli katulämmitys, bussien kierto kampuksen kautta ja kävely-yhteyksien parempi hoito toivottavasti järjestyvät.

Suora Pasilan yhteys ei onnistu ennen satamaradan poistoa, elleivät ajatukset puiston halki kulkevasta Pietari Kalmin kadusta muutu. Ympäristön asukkaat tuskin sitä nielevät valituksitta, ja sitten aika kuluu, ja koko kiista menee ohi radan poistuessa.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Kävelypolkujen hoito ja bussilinjat eivät ole kaavoitusasioita, mutta näistä oli lautakunnassa keskusteltu hyvässä hengessä. Eli katulämmitys, bussien kierto kampuksen kautta ja kävely-yhteyksien parempi hoito toivottavasti järjestyvät.


Yliopisto aikoo rakentaa Kustaa Vaasan tien ja Pietari Kalmin kadun väliin rakennuksia. Onnistuin löytämään aiheeseen liittyvän uutisenkin. Kuvasta päätellen asiallinen kevyen liikenteen reitti syntyy samalla. Onpa yhteydet pysäkeille ja Arabianrantaan mainittu toisessa uutisessa yhdeksi arkkitehtuurikilpailun arviointikriteereistä.

Oletettavasti kävelyreittejä ei ole viitsitty rakentaa väliaikaisiksi. Tämähän on aika normaalia kevyen liikenteen kanssa. Voidaan elää monta vuotta täysin ilman reittiä koska sellainen olisi "väliaikainen". Olisi hauskaa nähdä sama ratkaisu ajoneuvoyhteyden kanssa.

Ajantasa-asemakaavasta voisi ehkä nähdä lisää.

----------


## Jussi

> Ongelmaksi jää toki vielä kampuksen (ja ylipäätään Arabia - Viikki -alueen) yhteydet Pasilaan, jotka eivät nopeudu ennen kuin Kumpulanlaakson joukkoliikennekatu toteutuu.


Kunhan Pasilankin suuntaan lähtevät polut (Dynamicumilta Pietari Kalmin kadun linjausta) rakennettaisiin edes kevyen liikenteen väyläksi (ks. kartta). Silloin kävelymatka Kumpula-Pasila olisi nykyistä mukavampi myös talvella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oletettavasti kävelyreittejä ei ole viitsitty rakentaa väliaikaisiksi. Tämähän on aika normaalia kevyen liikenteen kanssa. Voidaan elää monta vuotta täysin ilman reittiä koska sellainen olisi "väliaikainen". Olisi hauskaa nähdä sama ratkaisu ajoneuvoyhteyden kanssa.


Näin se on. Tällä hetkellä kävelypolut Kustaa Vaasan tien ja kampuksen välillä kulkevat läpi yhden yhtenäisen tontin, eikä asemakaavassa ole määritelty mitään tontin lävitse. Siten kaupunki "ei voi" rakentaa kävelyteitä tontin läpi. Vaikka ihmiset voivat kävellä siitä läpi.

Late on masentavan oikeassa. Kun tie tai katu pitää edes osin katkaista, on kyllä varaa ja halua ja aikaa rakentaa heti vieressä olevalle tontille tilapäinen asvaltoitu kiertotie. Se kuuluu katuhomman budjettiin, eikä kukaan pidä tällaista 10-50 tuhannen euron juttua kyseenalaisena. Mutta kun puhutaan kävelypolusta 5 tai 10 vuodeksi, se on liian tilapäistä ja yhden sorakuormankin (noin 500 e) levittäminen on liian kallis juttu.

Auto on pyhä, ihminen maallinen.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Tähän liittyen oikeastaan tarkentava kysymys: ovatko ratikat joskus kulkeneet tuosta Koskelaan laakson pohjalla käyden?


Hämeentien silta valmistui muistaakseni 1964 ja raitioliikenne siirtyi sille 1965. Sitä ennen käytiin laakson pohjalla.
Vaikka Hämeentie 101 - 105:n kohdilta näkyy Hämeentien silloinen linjaus (aikaisempia, erilaisia linjauksia on toki ollut).
Siinä sitä mentiinkin ratikalla aika haipakaa (4x mv + 4x pv).
Silta rakennettiin, koska rata Sörnäisiin siirrettiin lähteväksi Pasilasta. Aiemmin rata tuli Vallilan aseman kautta.

----------


## teme

> Tähän liittyen oikeastaan tarkentava kysymys: ovatko ratikat joskus kulkeneet tuosta Koskelaan laakson pohjalla käyden?


Ovat. Hämeentie löytyy vieläkin sen sillan viereltä ihan katuosoitteenakin (esim. 103) Hermannin puolella, eli se kulki siitä sillasta vähän itään.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Hämeentien silta valmistui muistaakseni 1964 ja raitioliikenne siirtyi sille 1965. Sitä ennen käytiin laakson pohjalla.


Ajatusleikkinä olen mietiskellyt, että nyt kun satamarataa ei enää ole, mitäpä jos Arabian raitiotie siirrettäisiin vanhalle Hämeentien linjaukselle laakson pohjan kautta. Eli Vallilassa rata siirrettäisiin Hämeentie keskeltä sen itäreunaan ja Paavalin kirkolta se sukeltaisi suoraan Arabian kauppakeskukselle. Näin ratikat sivuuttaisivat kivuttomasti suurimmat tukoksensa eli Sturenkadun risteyksen ja Kustaa Vaasantien risteyksen. Ainoaksi estevaikutukseksi jäisi Rantatien ylitys. Rakennetun ympäristön profiili taitaa tosin olla sellainen, että ratikkasilta olisi ainoa vaihtoehto fiksuun ylitykseen. Ajatusleikkinä päättyy täten liian suureen hintalappuun. 

Jos nykyisenlaista Arabianrantaa alettaisiin rakentaa tänä päivänä, tutkisin vakavasti raitiotien sijoittamisvaihtoehtona reittiä Arabianranta-Toukolankatu-Hermanni-Hämeentie.

----------


## hylje

Ympäristön profiilissa on ainoa kyttyrä tuo Rantatieltä Hämeentielle nouseva ramppi. Sen molemmilla puolilla maan taso on oleellisesti alempana. Rampin yleisen tukkoisuuden vuoksi on teknisesti realistista rakentaa ramppi jatkamaan normaalissa profiilissa jonkin verran pidemmälle kohti Hämeentietä ennen nykyistä jyrkempää kääntymistä ja ylämäkeä Hämeentielle. Tässä tarvitaan lähinnä kaivinkonetta ja asfalttikonetta, pahimmillaan betonisulkuja Hämeentien sillan päädyn korkeuseroja varten.

----------


## kuukanko

> 10 - 5 ääniin KH:sta valtuustoon esityksen mukaan


Ja valtuustossa asia hyväksyttiin tänään äänin 46 - 37.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä on sellainen asia, joka todennäköisesti ei olisi kunnallisvaalien jälkeen enää mennyt läpi. Minulla on vahva epäilys siitä, että Helsingin kokdem-diktatuuri kaatuu ensi vaaleissa. Tosin vihreitä enemmän kokdemin kannatusta syönee perussuomalaiset. Se, millaista liikennepolitiikkaa puolue tulee Helsingissä harjoittamaan, jää arvailujen varaan. Mutta jotenkin luulen, että tällaiseen hankkeeseen heidän kantansa olisi ollut negatiivinen.

Kaikkine valituksineen KHO:hon asti menee vuosikausia ennen kuin tuolla mitään rakennetaan. Saattaapa käydä niinkin, että asia jonkun mutkan kautta vielä tulee uudenkin valtuuston päätettäväksi.

----------


## isojanis

Tällaista uutisoi HS.
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...lilanlaaksoon/

Ihmettelin tosiaan itsekin mistä tuo 10 - 5 tulos on löytynyt.

----------


## teme

Täpärästi meni läpi, pontena olennaisesti että pitäisi selvittää miten autot pidetään sieltä pois.




> Tämä on sellainen asia, joka todennäköisesti ei olisi kunnallisvaalien jälkeen enää mennyt läpi. Minulla on vahva epäilys siitä, että Helsingin kokdem-diktatuuri kaatuu ensi vaaleissa. Tosin vihreitä enemmän kokdemin kannatusta syönee perussuomalaiset. Se, millaista liikennepolitiikkaa puolue tulee Helsingissä harjoittamaan, jää arvailujen varaan. Mutta jotenkin luulen, että tällaiseen hankkeeseen heidän kantansa olisi ollut negatiivinen.
> 
> Kaikkine valituksineen KHO:hon asti menee vuosikausia ennen kuin tuolla mitään rakennetaan. Saattaapa käydä niinkin, että asia jonkun mutkan kautta vielä tulee uudenkin valtuuston päätettäväksi.


Käsittely alkaen http://www.helsinkikanava.fi/fi/kaup...4-12.2011#7308
Persuista Huru, Kanerva, Sademies esityksen puolesta, Halla-aho ainoana tyhjää, en tiedä miksi. Pontta vastusti ainoana Huru, muut heitin ryhmästä tyhjää.

----------


## aki

Mun mielestä paras ja kenties helpoin ratkaisu olisi ollut jo useaan kertaan mainittu ratikkalinja Arabiasta Pasilan kautta Meilahteen, reitti olisi siis Hämeentie-Sturenkatu-Mäkelänkatu-Radanrakentajantie-Ratamestarinkatu-Asemapäällikönkatu-Pasilansilta-Pasilankatu-Nordenskiöldinkatu-Reijolankatu-Mannerheimintie-Tukholmankatu-Haartmaninkatu-Sairaala-alue. Suurin osa radasta on jo olemassa, tarvittaisiin vain pienet pätkät Pasilankadulle, Reijolankadulle, Haartmaninkadulle ja sairaalan piha-alueelle. Tällainen ratikkalinja olisi jo olemassa, mutta sen sijaan ollaan keskitytty tappelemaan uudesta kalliista Joukkoliikennekadusta josta mitä ilmeisimmin tapellaan oikeudessa vielä vuosia! Jos tämä Arabia-Pasila-Meilahti ratikkalinja olisi perustettu, niin linja 506 olisi voitu lakkauttaa samoin kuin linja 58B peruslinjaa 58 vahvistamalla.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Olisiko noin? Korkeuserot siinä ovat melkoiset, ja menee sen ali se satamaratakin. Jollei siltaa olisi, alamäki Kumpulasta olisi vielä hurjempi ja Paavalinkirkko kallioleikkauksen reunalla toisella puolella.


Kyllä siitä sillasta toki muutakin iloa on. Satamarata ja mäen tasaus eivät kuietnkaan vaadi läheskään tuon kokoluokan siltaa, eiklä eritasoristeys rantatie kanssakaan. Silta on melkein kolme kertaa pidempi kuin sen tarvitsisi niitä varten olla. Ja satamaratahan leikkaa vilkkaan Rantatienkin tasossa; sen kannalta silta tuksin oli välttämätön (paitsi juna- ja ratikkakiskojen risteämisen tasossa haluaisin kyllä nähdä. Onko moista tehty missän?)

Tässä muuten sillan rakentamista varten tehty asemakaavan muutos http://ptp.hel.fi/kaavat/5340.pdf. 

Sen verran täytyy kyllä tosiaan korjata aiempaani, että tuohan on tehty ennen Smith-Polvista. Varautuminen länteen jatkuvaan motariin vaikuttaa silti ilmeiseltä. Smith-Polvisen tästä lähtevän moottorikadun E II suunnitelmissa sanotaan:




> Huolimatta siitä, että tieosuus on sijainniltaan näinkin keskeisellä paikalla, sille on löytynyt verraten vapaa, rakentamaton tiealue. Tämä johtuu suurelta osalta siitä, että aikaisemmissa suunnitelmissa kyseisellä suunnalla on varauduttu rakentamaan lännestä ja idästä Vapaudenkadulle sunnatut moottirtiet, jotka tässä vaihtoehdossa on johdettu pohjoisempaa.


Jonkinlainen tielinjaus näyttäisi tuosta löytyvän 23- ja 32-luvun kaavapiirroksissa (joiden tarkkaa statusta en nyt tiedä), mutta -45 se taas oli vedetty suoraan Kumpulan läpi, kuten sen veti Eliel Saarinenkin Stor helsingingorsissa. Tuon S&P:n pohjalta on kuitenkin aika selvää, että jonkinlainen (moottori)tiesuunnitelma on ollut olemassa, ja looginen selitys sillan ylimitoitukselle olisi juuri siihen varautuminen.

----------


## Max

> Juna- ja ratikkakiskojen risteämisen tasossa haluaisin kyllä nähdä. Onko moista tehty missän?


Turun satamassa on tuollainen ihme ollut vuosikymmeniä, tosin rautatie ei silloin ollut sähköistetty. Lähimmät edelleen olemassa olevat esimerkit löytynevät Pietarista, sieltäkin tosin vähäkäyttöisiltä teollisuusradoilta.

----------


## Compact

> Turun satamassa on tuollainen ihme ollut vuosikymmeniä, tosin rautatie ei silloin ollut sähköistetty. Lähimmät edelleen olemassa olevat esimerkit löytynevät Pietarista, sieltäkin tosin vähäkäyttöisiltä teollisuusradoilta.


Tallinna lienee lähempänä kuin Pietari. Koplin radalla on ratojen risteys.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ja satamaratahan leikkaa vilkkaan Rantatienkin tasossa; sen kannalta silta tuksin oli välttämätön (paitsi juna- ja ratikkakiskojen risteämisen tasossa haluaisin kyllä nähdä. Onko moista tehty missän?)


Jos tarkoitat risteystä sähköistetyn junaradan kanssa, niin niin kummallista kuin se onkin, ei välttämättä Melbournea lähempää löydy: http://www.ptua.org.au/2011/05/09/po...ain-crossings/ (vaan eiköhän Euroopassa ole useita)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:15 ----------




> Tallinna lienee lähempänä kuin Pietari. Koplin radalla on ratojen risteys.


Tuossakin tapauksessa junarata on sähköistämätön.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei se Sörkan satamarata ollut sähköistetty.

----------


## teme

Se argumentti että Kalasataman ratikkalinjan liikennöinti ei kannata ennen kuin alue on rakentunut on vähän outo.

Nykyisin Pasila Senaatintori on aikataulun mukaan 25 Töölön kautta ja 21 minuuttia Hakaniemen kautta. Eli kiertoaika 46 minuuttia sekä 7A että 7B, eli 5+5 vuoroa 10 min vuorovälillä.

Jos tehtäisiin vaikka näin http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...22654,0.077162

Uusi 7A Kalasatama - Pasila - Töölö - Senaatintori jossa kilvenvaihto
7B Senaatintori - Hakaniemi - Länsi-Pasila.

7A ei kierrä Länsi-Pasilan lenkkiä vaan ajaa suoraan Pasilankatua, 7B taas oikaisee Itä-Pasilassa Asemapäällikön kautta, ja kyllä se käy yksisuuntaisesti kiertämässä Länsi-Pasilan lenkin. Jos halutaan niin ysi voi kiertää sen toiseen suuntaan, mutta ei nyt mennä siihen.

Ajoajat sivuuttain:
7A
- Arvataan Kalasatama - Messukeskus 9 min.
- Länsi-Pasilan kiepin pois jättäminen säästänee 3 min, eli aikataulun mukainen ajoaika Messukeskus - Senaatintori 22 min.
- Yhteensä 31 min.
7B
- Senaatintori - Pasila nyt siis aikataulun mukaan 21 min, Messukeskuksen kiepin pois jättäminen tiputtanee tuon 20 min.
- Kieppi Pasila (asema) - Länsi-Pasila - Pasila (asema) lienee noin 3 min lisää suuntaans.
- Yhteensä  23 min.

Eli 31 + 23 = 54 x 2 = 108, eli 11 vuoroa 10 min vuorovälillä. Eli yksi vuoro lisää.

----------


## Kaid

> Turun satamassa on tuollainen ihme ollut vuosikymmeniä, tosin rautatie ei silloin ollut sähköistetty. Lähimmät edelleen olemassa olevat esimerkit löytynevät Pietarista, sieltäkin tosin vähäkäyttöisiltä teollisuusradoilta.


Vilkasliikenteisten raitio- ja rautateiden välinen tasoristeys löytyi vuosikymmenien ajan myös Tukholmasta, jossa (jos oikein muistan) vuoteen 1948 asti raitiotie ja rautatie ristesivät Tegelbackenilla Tukhoman keskusrautatieaseman eteläpuolella. Tämä rautatieosuus oli ymmärtääkseni ollut myös sähköistetty jo 1920-luvulta.

----------


## Albert

> Tässä muuten sillan rakentamista varten tehty asemakaavan muutos http://ptp.hel.fi/kaavat/5340.pdf.


Siinähän näkyy vasemmalla Hämeentien vanha linjaus (tuo kaareva). Vastaa jotenkin nykyistä ramppia Hämeentieltä Hermannin rantatielle (siis alkumatkaltaan).
Nyt vain pitää ottaa huomioon, että ei ollut nykyistä kallioon louhittua ramppia. Eli oli jyrkkä lasku/nousu Vallilan laaksoon/laaksosta.
Syksyllä 1959 aloitin koulunkäynnin Toukolan kansakoulussa. Koulu oli tuon vanhan tielinjan varrella, sanoisinko tien luoteispuolella. Taitaa vanha villa näkyä kartan yläreunassa. Nykyään kaikki on louhittu pois.
Mutta silloin kumipyöräliikenne kulki tätä mainittua tietä, mutta eivät raitiovaunut. Ne painelivat jo sitä nykyisen sillan oikealla puolella (keskustasta katsottuna) ollutta ex. Hämeentietä. Ja alamäessä vauhti oli kova.
Kustaa Vaasan tie oli kaksikaistainen ja Koskelan rata oli tien oikealla puolella (taas keskustasta katsottuna). Mutta millään en muista millainen oli KVT:n ja Hämeentien risteys.
Missä nyt on Arabian kauppakeskus ja Toukoniitty, oli molemmin puolin (jo silloin) vanhoja kaksikerroksisia puutaloja ja vanha Maanviljelijäin Maitokeskus.

Miksi tämä vuodatus? No vain muistelua ja sitä, että tuollakin seudulla on *kaikki muuttunut* yhden ihmiselon aikana. 
Kamerat kouraan ja kuvaamaan tätä päivää. 50-vuoden kuluttua se on historiaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se argumentti että Kalasataman ratikkalinjan liikennöinti ei kannata ennen kuin alue on rakentunut on vähän outo.


Ei varmaan kannatakaan eli ei tuota tarpeeksi suurta katetta, kuten joku 50 % jonka vähittäiskauppias haluaa ottaessaan jotain myyntiin. Mutta kun pitäisi ymmärtää  kuten Jätkässä vihdoin ymmärretään  että kannattavuus on sitä, saadaanko ihmiset vuosikymmeniksi käyttämään ratikkaa vai autoa. Silloin ei ole kovin isoa merkitystä sillä, ajettiinko aluksi vähän vajaalla kuormalla ennen kuin kaikki rakenukset valmistuivat.

Mutta siinä odotellessa  ja odotellessa myös Vallilanlaakson bussikadun valituksia  kannattaa pana liikenteeseen Kampusratikka. Selostukset löytyvät SRS:n sivuilta:
Esisuunnitelma ja matkustajamääräarvio sekä yliopiston tutkimus Kumpulan kampuksen matkamääristä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta siinä odotellessa  ja odotellessa myös Vallilanlaakson bussikadun valituksia  kannattaa pana liikenteeseen Kampusratikka.


Olisikohan tosiaan nyt aika polkaista käyntiin tämä? Elokuussa 2012 ensin Arabiasta Pasilaan ja ehkä vuonna 2013 minimaalisin ratainvestoinnein jatko Meikkuun asti. Saisi mukavasti 58:lta säästöjä. Vaunujakin on kaupungissa pilvin pimein.

----------


## Safka

> Nykyisin Pasila Senaatintori on aikataulun mukaan 25 Töölön kautta ja 21 minuuttia Hakaniemen kautta. Eli kiertoaika 46 minuuttia sekä 7A että 7B, eli 5+5 vuoroa 10 min vuorovälillä.


Mistäs nämä ajoajat olet repäissyt? Ruuhka-aikaan 7A:n minimiajoaika kiepillä on 51 ja 7B:llä 48. Kierrosaika ajantasauksineen on 52-55 min niin ruuhkassa kuin päivällä. 50 min kieppi on turhan kireä vertailukohdaksi.




> Jos tehtäisiin vaikka näin http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...22654,0.077162
> 
> Eli 31 + 23 = 54 x 2 = 108, eli 11 vuoroa 10 min vuorovälillä. Eli yksi vuoro lisää.


Ihan kelpo idea, mutta laskenpa nykyisten ajoaikojen perusteella uusiksi:

Kalasatama - Pasilan asema 10/[paluusuuntaan:]10
Pasilan asema - Töölö - Senaatintori 22/23
Senaatintori - Sörkka - Pasila 22/24
Pasila - Länsi-Pasila 3/3
yht. 57/60

Eli kierros olisi siis 57+60=117 ja meidän liikenneympäristössä 3 min tasausaika lienee melkoisen mitätön. Pannaan ainakin 13 minuuttia, jolloin kierrosaika 10 min väleillä olisi 130 eli 13 vaunua. Jos verrataan nykyhetkeen, niin sekin on silti vähemmän kuin nykyisin, koskapa kummallakin seiskalla on nykyisin 7 vaunua. Jos taas verrataan pelkkään "noin 10"-minuutin vuoroväliin, niin sitten lisäystä olisi 3 vaunua.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:44 ----------




> Olisikohan tosiaan nyt aika polkaista käyntiin tämä [kampusratikka]?


Mihinkäs tätä aikoinaan ehdotettiin. Olisko aika tältäkin osin muuttunut eli kannattaisko suunnitelma kaivaa uudelleen esiin?

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Siinähän näkyy vasemmalla Hämeentien vanha linjaus (tuo kaareva). Vastaa jotenkin nykyistä ramppia Hämeentieltä Hermannin rantatielle (siis alkumatkaltaan).
> Nyt vain pitää ottaa huomioon, että ei ollut nykyistä kallioon louhittua ramppia. Eli oli jyrkkä lasku/nousu Vallilan laaksoon/laaksosta.
> Syksyllä 1959 aloitin koulunkäynnin Toukolan kansakoulussa. Koulu oli tuon vanhan tielinjan varrella, sanoisinko tien luoteispuolella. Taitaa vanha villa näkyä kartan yläreunassa. Nykyään kaikki on louhittu pois.
> Mutta silloin kumipyöräliikenne kulki tätä mainittua tietä, mutta eivät raitiovaunut. Ne painelivat jo sitä nykyisen sillan oikealla puolella (keskustasta katsottuna) ollutta ex. Hämeentietä. Ja alamäessä vauhti oli kova.
> Kustaa Vaasan tie oli kaksikaistainen ja Koskelan rata oli tien oikealla puolella (taas keskustasta katsottuna). Mutta millään en muista millainen oli KVT:n ja Hämeentien risteys.
> Missä nyt on Arabian kauppakeskus ja Toukoniitty, oli molemmin puolin (jo silloin) vanhoja kaksikerroksisia puutaloja ja vanha Maanviljelijäin Maitokeskus.
> 
> Miksi tämä vuodatus? No vain muistelua ja sitä, että tuollakin seudulla on *kaikki muuttunut* yhden ihmiselon aikana. 
> Kamerat kouraan ja kuvaamaan tätä päivää. 50-vuoden kuluttua se on historiaa.


Suomen Raitiotieseuran sivuilla olevan Helsingin kumulatiivisen raitiotiekartan mukaan näköjään v. 1947 on liikenne siirtynyt "alas laaksoon". Muutosvuodet näkyvästä, kun klikkaa valintapainikkeita "Rataosat" ja "Puretut radat": Kartta

----------


## Albert

> Suomen Raitiotieseuran sivuilla olevan Helsingin kumulatiivisen raitiotiekartan mukaan näköjään v. 1947 on liikenne siirtynyt "alas laaksoon". Muutosvuodet näkyvästä, kun klikkaa valintapainikkeita "Rataosat" ja "Puretut radat": Kartta


Kiitos vinkistä. Itse ollut tuohon karttaan vaikuttamassa. Mutta ei enää muisti pelaa niin kuin ennen  :Embarassed: .

----------


## Timppak

> Mutta siinä odotellessa  ja odotellessa myös Vallilanlaakson bussikadun valituksia  kannattaa pana liikenteeseen Kampusratikka. Selostukset löytyvät SRS:n sivuilta:
> Esisuunnitelma ja matkustajamääräarvio sekä yliopiston tutkimus Kumpulan kampuksen matkamääristä.
> 
> Antero


Tästä suunnitelmasta paistaa läpi tuo bussi-ratikkasuhteen väristely. Bussille on laskettu jonotusajaksi vuorovälin puolikas kun ratikkaan siirrytään ilman viivettä A-junasta. Kuitenkin kun katsoo tuota selvitystä kampuksen matkamääristä A-junan kulkualueella asuvia on paljon vähemmän kuin Leppävaarassa tai sitä kauempana Rantaradan varressa asuvia, puhumattakaan Vantaankosken radan tai Pääradan varressa asuvista. Kuten vastaajien jakaumakuvasta nähdään, vastaajat asuvat hyvin hajallaan eri suunnilla, joten junien synkronoiminen on mahdotonta. Tai jos synkataan yhden suunnan kanssa, kaksi muuta suuntaa kärsii ja jonottaa pidempään. Täten tuo vuorovälin puolikkaan huomioimatta jättäminen ratikalla on virhe ja pelkkää tuloksien vääristelyä ratikkamyönteisemmäksi.

----------


## teme

> Mistäs nämä ajoajat olet repäissyt? Ruuhka-aikaan 7A:n minimiajoaika kiepillä on 51 ja 7B:llä 48. Kierrosaika ajantasauksineen on 52-55 min niin ruuhkassa kuin päivällä. 50 min kieppi on turhan kireä vertailukohdaksi.


Ihan aikataulusta joita HSL tarjoilee, aikataulun mukaan kierrosaika on ilman tasausta 46 min, en muista kumman seiskan katsoin kun en tullut ajetelleeksi että se on eri suuntiin eri pituinen. Mutta kiitos tiedosta, mennään noilla. Eli 12 vaunua 10 min vuorovälillä koska noi kummatkin pyöristyy 60 minuuttiin.




> Ihan kelpo idea, mutta laskenpa nykyisten ajoaikojen perusteella uusiksi:
> 
> Kalasatama - Pasilan asema 10/[paluusuuntaan:]10
> Pasilan asema - Töölö - Senaatintori 22/23


Kestääkö nöin kauan jos oikaistaan Länsi-Pasila?




> Senaatintori - Sörkka - Pasila 22/24
> Pasila - Länsi-Pasila 3/3
> yht. 57/60
> 
> Eli kierros olisi siis 57+60=117 ja meidän liikenneympäristössä 3 min tasausaika lienee melkoisen mitätön. Pannaan ainakin 13 minuuttia, jolloin kierrosaika 10 min väleillä olisi 130 eli 13 vaunua. Jos verrataan nykyhetkeen, niin sekin on silti vähemmän kuin nykyisin, koskapa kummallakin seiskalla on nykyisin 7 vaunua. Jos taas verrataan pelkkään "noin 10"-minuutin vuoroväliin, niin sitten lisäystä olisi 3 vaunua.


Eiku yksi vaunu lisää, kts. yllä. Joka tapauksessa jos linjapituus pitenee 9 min Kalasatamaan niin on vaikea ymmärtää miten siitä seuraisi 10 min vuorovälillä kolme vuoroa lisää-

Jos tuon linjan pituus hirvittää niin voisi sen minusta ehkä katkaista toisessakin päässä, ja sitten pitäisi joka tapauksessa laskea Topeliuksenkadulle siirto, jne. mutta ajattelin pitää yksinkertaisena.

----------


## late-

> Kestääkö nöin kauan jos oikaistaan Länsi-Pasila?


Ja lisätään nykytilanteeseen nähden Töölö?

----------


## Safka

> Ihan aikataulusta joita HSL tarjoilee, aikataulun mukaan kierrosaika on ilman tasausta 46 min, en muista kumman seiskan katsoin kun en tullut ajetelleeksi että se on eri suuntiin eri pituinen. Mutta kiitos tiedosta, mennään noilla. Eli 12 vaunua 10 min vuorovälillä koska noi kummatkin pyöristyy 60 minuuttiin.


Pyöristyy tosiaan 60:een, ikävä kyllä, vaikka 50:een olis varmasti pienillä täsmällistyksillä mahdollista päästä. Voi, olla, että joskus jatkossa vuoroväli seiskoillakin pitenee 10:een minuuttiin ja kierrosaika olisi siis tuo 60. Tämän hetkinen tilanne on niin, että molemmilla seiskoilla on 7 vuoroa ja 7,5 min vuorovälit.
Ajoaikojen laskemissa lienee syytä käyttää ruuhka-ajan ajoaikoja, jotka on saatavilla mm. reittioppaasta. 




> Kestääkö nin kauan jos oikaistaan Länsi-Pasila?


 Kestää, koska Pasila-Töölö-Senaatintori on nyt 27 ja päinvastoin 25. Siitä vähensin jo sen oikaisun 3 min; pahoittelen.




> Eiku yksi vaunu lisää, kts. yllä. Joka tapauksessa jos linjapituus pitenee 9 min Kalasatamaan


10 min, koska unohdit vissiin välin Messukeskus-Pasilan asema laskelmistasi



> niin on vaikea ymmärtää miten siitä seuraisi 10 min vuorovälillä kolme vuoroa lisää-


Laveasti sanoen sivun pituutta tulee lisää Kalasatama-Pasila 10 min ja Pasila-Länsi-Pasila 3 min. Siis 13 min/sivu eli 26 min/kierros. Pyöristyy taatusti ylöspäin, koska seiskain kierrosaika on jo nyt yli 50.





> Jos tuon linjan pituus hirvittää niin voisi sen minusta ehkä katkaista toisessakin päässä, ja sitten pitäisi joka tapauksessa laskea Topeliuksenkadulle siirto, jne. mutta ajattelin pitää yksinkertaisena.


Lasketaan ihmeessä Topeliukselle siirto. Siitä saattaa tulla positiivisia yllätyksiä...

----------


## 339-DF

> Bussille on laskettu jonotusajaksi vuorovälin puolikas kun ratikkaan siirrytään ilman viivettä A-junasta. Kuitenkin kun katsoo tuota selvitystä kampuksen matkamääristä A-junan kulkualueella asuvia on paljon vähemmän kuin Leppävaarassa tai sitä kauempana Rantaradan varressa asuvia, puhumattakaan Vantaankosken radan tai Pääradan varressa asuvista.


Synkka A-junaan oli puhdas esimerkki siitä, miten liikennevälineet voi ja pitää synkata niin että syntyy järjestetty vaihto, jossa odotusaika vaihtopaikalla on minimoitu. Vasta Kampusratikan esisuunnitelman julkaisemisen jälkeen tuli sitten tuo Mantsan laitoksen tutkimus, josta poikkeuksellisen hyvin käy ilmi, mistä sinne kampusalueelle tullaan. HKL ja HSL eivät koskaan tuota tuollaisia, vaikka tietysti pitäisi. Nyt kun joku muu eli yliopisto sellaisen tuotti, sitä ei hyödynnetä mitenkään, mikä on kyllä todella sääli. Mutta se on selvä, että noista 10 min välein kulkevista lähijunaryhmistä valitaan se, jonka varrelta matkustetaan kampusalueelle eniten ja ratikka synkataan siihen. Kuten sanoit, muut kärsivät.

----------


## teme

> Tästä suunnitelmasta paistaa läpi tuo bussi-ratikkasuhteen väristely. Bussille on laskettu jonotusajaksi vuorovälin puolikas kun ratikkaan siirrytään ilman viivettä A-junasta. Kuitenkin kun katsoo tuota selvitystä kampuksen matkamääristä A-junan kulkualueella asuvia on paljon vähemmän kuin Leppävaarassa tai sitä kauempana Rantaradan varressa asuvia, puhumattakaan Vantaankosken radan tai Pääradan varressa asuvista. Kuten vastaajien jakaumakuvasta nähdään, vastaajat asuvat hyvin hajallaan eri suunnilla, joten junien synkronoiminen on mahdotonta. Tai jos synkataan yhden suunnan kanssa, kaksi muuta suuntaa kärsii ja jonottaa pidempään. Täten tuo vuorovälin puolikkaan huomioimatta jättäminen ratikalla on virhe ja pelkkää tuloksien vääristelyä ratikkamyönteisemmäksi.


No lasketaan, tarkastellaan väliä 7-8 506 pysäkkiaikataulu Koskelaan päin, jos leikitään että se pysyisi aikataulussa. Unohdetaan I-juna koska kaikki ajallisesti järkevät vaihtoehdot on vaihtoja Malmilla tai Käpylässä (56).

506
7 14 31 47
8 02

A kulkee
7 03 13 23 33 43 53
johon kun lisätään 3 min kävelyä pysäkille saadaan
7 06 16 26 36 46 56
eli odotusaika
8 15 5 11 1 6, keskiarvo 7,7

M
6 58
7 08 18 28 38 48
kävelyaikoineen
7 01 11 21 41 51
odotusaika
13 3 10 6 11, keskiarvo 8,6 joka on sattumoisin yhden kymmenyksen enemmän kuin vuorovälin puolikas.

Yhteensä keskimääräinen odotusaika 8,1

Vitosratikan kohdalla laskelma on helpompi, kun A:lla on odotusaika 0 min niin M-junalla se on 5 min, eli keskimäärin 2,5 min. Eli noin 6 min lyhempi. Jos laskettaisiin Keskimääräisellä odotusajalla se olisi 5 min yhteensä ja 506:lla 8,5, eli vain 3,5 lyhempi. Synkkaaminen kannattaa.

Mielenkiintoinen kysymys on että jos olisi Pasila - Meilahti ratikka niin mikä sen oikea lähtöminuutti Pasilasta olisi
Eli siis A tulee 3 min yli, M 8, K 1 ja I 3. Oletetaan yksinkertaisuuden vuoksi että jokaisesta noista junista tulee yhtä paljon matkustajia ja että kävely uudelle tuplapysäkille (erillinen ratikoille ja busseille) kestää 3 min, eli
A 6, M 1, K 4, I 6.
Oikea vastaus tietenkin 6 yli, tällöin se on synkattu sekä A että I, M junan matkustajille tulee 5 min odotus ja K-junan matkusjatille 2 min odotus. Keskimäärin 1,75 min.

Huomionarvoista on että 58/58B kaksi kertaa lyhyemmällä 5 min vuorovälillä tuottaa keskimäärin 2,5 minuutin odotuksen. En jaksa katsoa onko sitä edes yritetty synkata, mutta sillä ei ole mitään väliä kun se ei todellakaan pysy aikataulussa. Sitäpaitsi sen pysäkkiaika on pari minuuttia, ja tämä ei ole vitsi, juuri viimeksi katsoin kellosta että lähemmäs kolme ennen kuin kuljettaja löi tuulilasikuormatun bussin ovet kiinni.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No lasketaan, tarkastellaan väliä 7-8 506 pysäkkiaikataulu Koskelaan päin, jos leikitään että se pysyisi aikataulussa. Unohdetaan I-juna koska kaikki ajallisesti järkevät vaihtoehdot on vaihtoja Malmilla tai Käpylässä (56)...


Kiitos Teme erinomaisesta tarkastelusta! Juuri näin asioita pitäisi ajatella ja suunnitella. Erityisesti silloin, kun yhteys saati koko järjestelmä halutaan perustaa vaihtamiseen. Kuten HSL-alueella on tilanne. Mutta ainakaan käytännössä ei näy tuloksia, vaikka tällaista suunnittelua tehtäisiinkin.

Olen asiasta marissut monet kerrat ja jatkan, kunnes asia muuttuu. Onhan HKL:n toimesta tehty selvityskin vakiominuuttiaikatauluista, ja selvityksessä todettiin, että tulee myös halvemmaksi. Mutta ei.

On selvä, että vaikea on sovittaa vaihtoja kuten tässä kampusratikkaa juniin, joiden aikataulujen suunnittelussa ei ole ajateltu sitä, että niistä vaihdetaan johonkin.

Vaihtojen suunnittelemattomuutta ei voi korvata sillä, että tihennetään junien vuorovälejä ajatuksella, että kun on tiheät vuorovälit, niin satunnainen odotusaika on tarpeeksi lyhyt. Ei ole, sillä teoriassakaan se ei voi olla lyhyt kuin toiseen suuntaan, koska liityntäliikennettä ei voi ajaa samalla tiheällä vuorovälillä kuin runkoa. Se on koko liityntäliikennekonseptin ydin, eli että yhdistetään useita harvoja linjoja yhdeksi tiheäksi.

Tihentäminen on myöskin kallista, ja lisäksi se johtaa epäluotettavuuteen, myös junilla. Katuliikenteessä todellinen vuoroväli johtaa sumppuuntumiseen, joten alle 5 min. toimivaa vuoroväliä ei oikein ole olemassakaan. Vaan 2-kertainen teoreettinen vuoroväli, kun vuorot saavuttavat toisensa. Missään järjestelmässä ei pitäisi ajaa teknistä minimivuoroväliä, koska silloin ei ole lainkaan häiriönsietokykyä. Toki häiriönsietoa voi parantaa myös väyläratkaisulla, kuten 100 % eristämisellä muusta liikenteestä. Se on mahdollista, metrothan ovat sitä, mutta maksaakin sitten 510 kertaa enemmän kuin rautatie tai moderni raitiotie.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

Vaihtojen suunnittelemattomuus tuskin on mikään ongelma Pasilassa. Kannattaa mieluummin synkkailla sellaisissa paikoissa, joissa siitä on jotain hyötyä. Pasilassa on aivan liian monta erilaista matkaketjukombinaatiota, joten vaihtojen suunnittelu on aikalailla turhaa puuhastelua.

----------


## teme

Uudenmaan ELY kuulemma totesi Vallilanlaakson joukkoliikennekadun Maakunta- ja Yleiskaavan vastaiseksi.

Hyvä Helsinki, näin tää etenee kuin juna.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Uudenmaan ELY kuulemma totesi Vallilanlaakson joukkoliikennekadun Maakunta- ja Yleiskaavan vastaiseksi.


Siltähän tuo näyttää. Vilkaisin sekä maakuntakaavaa että yleiskaavaa ja kummassakin Vallilanlaakso oli merkitty kaupunkipuistoksi että arvokkaaksi kulttuurimaisemaksi. Sehän on tietenkin tulkintakysymys, voiko kaupunkipuistossa olla joukkoliikennekatu. Taikka edes raitiotietä. Kaavamerkkiselityksen mukaan kaupunkipuistoon saa rakentaa "välttämättömiä liikenneyhteyksiä" ja kulttuurimaisemaa tulee kehittää siten, että "kulttuurihistorialliset arvot säilyvät". Siitä vaan arpomaan...

----------


## 339-DF

Todennäköisesti nykyisessä kaavassa kuitenkin on rautatiealue satamaradan paikalla. Jos sinne rakennetaan ratikkarata, se ehkä onnistuu jopa ilman kaavamuutoksia.

KSV ei havainnekuvista pahemmin perusta kun ratikkayhteyksiä piirrellään, mutta nurmiratakuva kyllä osoittaisi, ettei ratikka muuta kulttuurimaiseman luonnetta olennaisesti, toisin kuin 8 m leveä asvaltoitu bussiväylä.

----------


## late-

> Todennäköisesti nykyisessä kaavassa kuitenkin on rautatiealue satamaradan paikalla. Jos sinne rakennetaan ratikkarata, se ehkä onnistuu jopa ilman kaavamuutoksia.


Suurimmassa osassa laaksoa ei näytä olevan voimassa olevaa asemakaavaa. Uintikeskuksen kaavassa on merkittynä nykyinen ratatunneli asianmukaisella merkinnällä. Asemakaavoihinhan voi tutustua Helsingin paikkatietopalvelussa. Vasemmalta pitää valita kaavahakemisto.

----------


## teme

Mä en edelleenkään löydä sitä oikaisukehoitusta, mutta siihen tässä kuitenkin viitataan:



> ELY-keskus puolestaan tulkitsee, että asemakaava on yleiskaavan vastainen eikä sen valmistelussa ole otettu riittävästi huomioon Kumpulan kartanon rakennusperinnön suojelemisesta tehtyä esitystä.
> 
> Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain mukaan rakennettua ympäristöä ja kulttuuriympäristöä tulee vaalia eikä niihin liittyviä erityisiä arvoja saa hävittää.
> 
> Näillä perusteilla ELY-keskus katsoo, että kaupunginvaltuuston tulee päätöstä uudelleen käsitellessään jättää asemakaava hyväksymättä esitetyn joukkoliikennekadun rakentamisen osalta.


Koko juttu, http://fifi.voima.fi/uutinen/2012/ta...aattaa-saastya

----------


## mv

> Suurimmassa osassa laaksoa ei näytä olevan voimassa olevaa asemakaavaa. Uintikeskuksen kaavassa on merkittynä nykyinen ratatunneli asianmukaisella merkinnällä. Asemakaavoihinhan voi tutustua Helsingin paikkatietopalvelussa. Vasemmalta pitää valita kaavahakemisto.


Niin näyttää. Kun kliksuttelin tuon läpi niin tässä suora linkki interaktiiviseen palveluun: http://ptp.hel.fi/ptpa/Default.aspx?...1-238cb1dba2fb

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suurimmassa osassa laaksoa ei näytä olevan voimassa olevaa asemakaavaa. ...


Kaavahierarkia menee niin, että jos on voimassa oleva asemakaava, yleis- ja maakuntakaavalla ei ole merkitystä. Niillä on merkitystä vain silloin, kun asemakaavaa säädetään sekä silloin, kun alemman tason kaavaa ei ole voimassa.

Asemakaavaa siis ei saa laatia kaavoittamattomalle alueelle yleis- eikä maakuntakaavan vastaisesti, eikä voimassa olevaa asemakaavaa saa myöskään muuttaa yleis- ja maakuntakaavan vastaisesti.

ELY:n lausunnon ydinasia on, että ELY on tulkinnut, ettei rataa leveämpi asfaltoitu katu, joka on tarkoitettu kaupunginosia yhdistäväksi ja Helsingin joukkoliikennejärjestelmään liittyväksi väyläksi, ole yleiskaavassa tarkoitettu yhdyskuntateknisen huollon liikenneväylä. Lisäksi joukkoliikennekadun rakentaminen on vastoin yleiskaavassa määriteltyä toiminta-, kohtaamis- ja luontoympäristöä. Eli asemakaava on laadittu Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain vastaisesti siten, ettei se ota huomioon voimassa olevaa yleiskaavaa.

Antero




> Oikaisukehotus asemakaavasta; maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaki 195 §; 
> Vallilanlaakson asemakaava ja asemakaavan muutos nro 11978
> 
> Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto on 14.12.2011 hyväksynyt edellä kerrotun asemakaavan muutoksen. Elinkeino-, liikenne- ja ympäristökeskus (ELY-keskus) esittää maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain 195 §:n säännökset huomioon ottaen asiassa seuraavaa:
> 
> Asemakaava-alue ja asemakaavan sisältö.
> 
> Kaupunginvaltuuston hyväksymä asemakaava mahdollistaa joukkoliikennekadun rakentamisen siirtolapuutarha-alueen  ja kasvitieteellisen puutarhan väliin. Katu tulisi rakennettavaksi käytöstä poistuvan junaradan paikalle. Joukkoliikennekatu rajoittuisi toisaalla Vallilan siirtolapuutarhaan ja toisaalla Kumpulan kasvitieteelliseen puutarhaan ja Kumpulan kartanoon.
> 
> ...

----------


## late-

> Kaavahierarkia menee niin, että jos on voimassa oleva asemakaava, yleis- ja maakuntakaavalla ei ole merkitystä. Niillä on merkitystä vain silloin, kun asemakaavaa säädetään sekä silloin, kun alemman tason kaavaa ei ole voimassa.


Kyllä. Viestissäni vastasin siihen arveluun, että alueella olisi voimassa jokin ratayhteyden erikseen salliva kaava. Sellaista ei ole, koska alueella ei ole voimassa olevaa asemakaavaa eikä yleiskaavassa ole ratayhteyttä. Vanha rata on rakennettu joko aikaisemman kaavan perusteella tai täysin ilman kaavaa. Ratahan on varsin vanha. Pelkän raitiotienkin rakentaminen siis vaatii asemakaavan muutoksen. Ei ole tiedossa pitäisikö Ely-keskus tällaista muutosta yleiskaavan mukaisena.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vanha rata on rakennettu joko aikaisemman kaavan perusteella tai täysin ilman kaavaa. Ratahan on varsin vanha.


Liikenne alkoi 1965. Olisikohan niin, että tuohon aikaan Vallilanlaaksoa pidettiin lähinnä joutomaana, joka tarjosi hyvää tilaa moottoritieutopialle nimeltä Expressway E II Munkkiniemi  Kyläsaari. Se piirrettiin pääasiassa juuri valmistuneen radan päälle ja rata sirrettiin hieman etelämmäksi siirtolapuutarhan päälle. Radan tekeminen oli luonnollinen Helsingin kaupungin intressi, sillä johtihan rata Helsingin omaan kasvavaan ja uusittuun satamaan. En tunne tuon ajan lainsäädäntöä, mutta arvelen, että radan tekeminen on ollut lähinnä ilmoitusasia myös muille kuin kaupungin viranomaisille.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Radan tekeminen oli luonnollinen Helsingin kaupungin intressi, sillä johtihan rata Helsingin omaan kasvavaan ja uusittuun satamaan.
> Antero


Lisäksi haluttiin Vallila -Sörnäinen rata pois "häiritsemästä" katuverkon kehitystä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kyllä. Viestissäni vastasin siihen arveluun, että alueella olisi voimassa jokin ratayhteyden erikseen salliva kaava. Sellaista ei ole, koska alueella ei ole voimassa olevaa asemakaavaa eikä yleiskaavassa ole ratayhteyttä. Vanha rata on rakennettu joko aikaisemman kaavan perusteella tai täysin ilman kaavaa. Ratahan on varsin vanha. Pelkän raitiotienkin rakentaminen siis vaatii asemakaavan muutoksen. Ei ole tiedossa pitäisikö Ely-keskus tällaista muutosta yleiskaavan mukaisena.


Satamaradallekin on aikoinaan tehty asemakaava, joka on vahvistettu sisäministeriössä vuonna 1963: Linkki alkuperäiseen asemakaavaan

Saisikohan raitiotien rakentaa asemakaavassa rautatiealueeksi merkitylle alueelle? Jos se edes näyttäisi rautatieltä...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Saisikohan raitiotien rakentaa asemakaavassa rautatiealueeksi merkitylle alueelle? Jos se edes näyttäisi rautatieltä...


En näe mitään estettä sille, että asemakaavassa rautatiealueeksi merkitylle alueelle rakennetaan 2-raiteinen rautatie. Sellainen tuohon näyttää mahtuvan vallan hyvin. Raitiovaunuilla ei ole kiellettyä ajaa rautatiellä.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Satamaradallekin on aikoinaan tehty asemakaava, joka on vahvistettu sisäministeriössä vuonna 1963: Linkki alkuperäiseen asemakaavaan


Tuo kaava ei kuitenkaan ulotu kuin lyhyen pätkän laakson puolelle. Sinänsä LR-alueelle saanee rakentaa raitiotien.

----------


## teme

Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto äänesti juuri KH:n esitystä vastaan ja ELYn muistutuksen puolesta ääniin 42 (Vihr + Vas + RKP + Kesk) - 42 (SDP + Kok), puheenjohtajan (Krohn/Vihr.) äänen ratkaistessa. Eli kaava raukeaa, koska esityksen tuontia pantattiin niin kauan että vastausaika ELYlle umpeutui.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto äänesti juuri KH:n esitystä vastaan ja ELYn muistutuksen puolesta ääniin 42 (Vihr + Vas + RKP + Kesk) - 42 (SDP + Kok), puheenjohtajan (Krohn/Vihr.) äänen ratkaistessa. Eli kaava raukeaa, koska esityksen tuontia pantattiin niin kauan että vastausaika ELYlle umpeutui.


Voisitko vähän avata kontekstia?

----------


## teme

> Voisitko vähän avata kontekstia?


ELY valitti Vallilanlaakson kaavasta olennaisella asiasisällöllä että se on yleiskaavan vastainen (soitin ja kysyin että mistä he tarkalleen valittaa). Näin mm. siksi että yleiskaavassa lukee että puistoon saa tehdä sen liikennettä palvelevia yhteyksiä, ja on vaikea vakavalla naamalla väittää että asvaltoitu katu Kumpula - Pasila on sellainen, mikä ei toki estä virastoa semmoista väittämästä. Pointtina että tämä pitää käsitellä yleiskaavan muutoksena Helsingissä, johon ELYllä ei sinänsä sitten ole sananvaltaa. Tuohon pitää vastata kaupungin kuudessa kuukaudessa.

No, syystä tai toisesta Penttilä toi asian valtuustoon viime tingassa. Ja valtuusto juuri hylkäsi esityksen, eli kaava ei ole sitten voimassa. Eli Vallilanlaakson joukkoliikennekatua ei nyt tule. Asiaan palataan yleiskaavassa, en muista milloin sen on tarkoitus on valmistua, mutta olisiko 2014, tjsp.

Poliittisesti tässä on mielenkiintoista se että kok+dem hävisi äänestyksen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:15 ----------

Ja Hesarista http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...liikennekadun/

----------


## teme

Ja äänijakautuma vielä tässä, unohtui että myös PS vastusti.

----------


## j-lu

->Kumileimasin ei toiminut! Mahtaa virkamiehiä sylettää ja pahasti, mutta itseään saavat syyttää. Joskus voisi tehdä jotain kunnolla, eikä aina yrittää laiskalla ponnistuksella sieltä mistä aita on matalin.

Pari vuotta lisäaikaa ajaa puiston läpi ratikkayhteyttä ilman asfalttia. Ei tosin taida tässä pitäjässä riittää, mutta toivoa saa. Joku fossiili saattaa jäädä eläkkeelle, joku saada ahaa-elämyksen matkoillaan jne.

----------


## teme

Osaako joku muuten vastata ihan yksinkertaiseen kysymykseen, miksei välillä Kumpula - Pasila voi ajaa vaan edestakaisin yhtä kiskobussia?

----------


## Max

> Osaako joku muuten vastata ihan yksinkertaiseen kysymykseen, miksei välillä Kumpula - Pasila voi ajaa vaan edestakaisin yhtä kiskobussia?


Raiteet puuttuvat?

----------


## teme

> Raiteet puuttuvat?


Hups.  :Smile:  Siis onko se satamarata sieltä laaksostakin purettu jo? Ja jos kyllä, niin miksi mä olen näin pihalla?

----------


## Max

> Hups.  Siis onko se satamarata sieltä laaksostakin purettu jo? Ja jos kyllä, niin miksi mä olen näin pihalla?


Kirjoitin ylläolevan puhtaasti mutu-tuntumalta. Lisäksi muistaakseni Pasilan päässä olen nähnyt, että tunneliin ei menisi kiskoja. Joku paikalla viime aikoina käynyt voisi varmaan kertoa lisää.

----------


## hezec

> Hups.  Siis onko se satamarata sieltä laaksostakin purettu jo?


Laaksosta en ole aivan varma, mutta molemmista päistä kyllä. Keski-Pasila ja Kalasatama ovat molemmat kovassa uudisrakentamista edeltävässä myllerryksessä, vaikka kaikki suunnitelmatkaan eivät vielä ole valmiina. Parhaimmillaankin pystyisi siis liikennöimään Teollisuuskadun kohdalta Hämeentien sillan alle, ja kalusto pitäisi tuoda paikalle autokyydillä. Moinen ei varmaan olisi kovin kustannustehokasta.




> Ja jos kyllä, niin miksi mä olen näin pihalla?


Jaa-a.  :Tongue:

----------


## Kaid

Laaksonkin kiskot ovat olleet poissa jo ainakin viime kesästä lähtien.

----------


## teme

> Laaksonkin kiskot ovat olleet poissa jo ainakin viime kesästä lähtien.


OK, syytän hellettä.

----------

